# Sneaky Snooze!!!



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

i have had an incredibly busy week. i have 4 kids, 2 dogs, i work as a one to one with SEN teens and i am a singer/songwriter/performer!!! anyways, Friday afternoon couldnt come too soon this week, and after i'd finally finished everything i had to do, i lay down on the sofa and shut my eyes, too tired to do anything else....... look what happened.....  i love my baby!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah Lisa that so just too cute.


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

shes just so lovely  my (just) 7 year old took this pic - she's very clever too  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh good girl for grabbing the camera. You'll love this photo for ever more  
And yes, Twinkle is a lovely puppy too, so cuddly


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

she's amazing! i just cant stop feeling lucky  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photo - Twinkle looks very comfortable using your head as a pillow and well done to your 7 year old for taking such a great photo


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Too gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a really lovely picture . Lisa you must be very proud of your daughter to take such beautiful photo. Twinkle looks like a real cutie :hug:


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovley Picture, Rufus lies like this on me, must be a cockapoo thing


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow! You must be busy! 

Great photo!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cockapoo love! 
Awww that has to be one of the sweetest photos I have ever seen....too adorable.


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

ffanks everyone


----------

